# to pineapple or not to pineapple during 2ww?



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

What have you been advised on the pineapple thing? 

Some say eat fresh pineapple and some say don't as it can cause contractions.. 

Apparantly pineapple juice doesn't cause the contractions, so that's what I did the last couple of times.. but now my acupuncturist has advised eating the fresh stuff after all..

Please let me know your views! Thanks and the best of luck for you all in your 2ww..

lol and bfp's!!!
jome


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you use the search option on the website you will find numerous posts discussing this so I will try not to repeat everything...just by typing in pineapple juice I got 7 pages of results !

I was advised not to eat fresh pineapple (by a pharmacist who'd had ivf !! who also advised against papaya as well as homeopathic remedies !!). Pineapple contains the enzyme bromelain (which is contraindicated during pregnancy). It is this enzyme that _may_ cause uterine contractions. During processing (such as juicing) this enzyme is destroyed so drinking juice (preferably not from concentrate) should be fine.

Pineapple contains selenium which is why its thought to aid implantation - selenium promotes a healthy womb lining. However, there are lots of other sources of selenium, with higher levels.

Some people say its helped them achieve bfps whilst others haven't noticed any difference...I've tried a small glass every day & also not bothered...I've had 2 early mc's as well as failed ivf/fet (although did get faint bfp with fet)...I'm not sure there's really any right or wrong as long as you're getting all the right vitamins and nutrients.

As I suggested, try using the search option and read through all the posts and information there...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

thanks.. yep, I did know that, and drank the juice last times.. not sure about the fresh though..

thanks anyway!
jome


----------



## aurora (Nov 27, 2004)

You'd probably need 10 pineapples in one sitting to have any appreciable effect. Try a curry.


----------



## missT (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Jome, I didnt drink or eat any pineapple at all during the 2ww as I didnt understand if it was entirely safe or not. Luckily, I got a very strong positive. Please dont worry too much about what you think you should be eating, as long as you are eating healthely and taking care of yourself, you are doing enough
         
MissT x


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

thanks!

why curry? I thought embies didn't like strong smells and flavours??

lol, jome


----------

